# Anyone own a diesel exec?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I might be doing a lot more private mileage soon, so am thinking about changing the gas guzzling Omega 3.2 V6 (which was only ever meant to be a "temporary" car anyway...) for a diesel exec of some desription.

The obvious candidates are:

BMW 530d - but this is low on my list as I'm just not fussed with the looks, and someone else in the close already has a new 5 series  )

Audi A6 3.0 TDi - and this looks like it scores badly as from the stats I've seen it's fuel economy is woefull - 30mpg vs an average of 40mpg for the other cars listed here - anyone know if this is correct?

Merc E class 270 or 320 CDI - spacious, quick, but not the last word in diesel refinement I'm told

Jag S-Type 2.7D - not the quickest of the bunch, but the best (quietest / most refined) engine of the bunch and the best ride - but I'm split over the looks. And it's alse the cheaper than the Merc - but also is likely to depreciate more, so I'm not sure what the monthly figures will look like - need to get quotes for all of them to confirm this.

So... any thoughts? Is there and obvious (or not so obvious!) candidate I've missed? Do any of you have person experience of any of the above cars?

Many thanks, Clive


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

New A8 4.0TDI. I guarantee you that the car will blow you away. Given its size etc. depreciation is fairly heavy, so 12 month old low mileage examples can be had for a song.

If you want less power/performance but higher MPG, then plum for the A8 3.0TDI


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Yep, I've driven the A8 4.0 (had it as a loan car...) and it is indeed an amazing car - but it's bigger than I want, isn't a good lease prospect due to the depreciation and although very economical for a car of it's size / performance, doesn't quite offer the MPG I'm looking for.

Just took a closer look at the A6 figures by the way - it's only about 10% worse than the others, which isn't as bad as I thought....

Clive


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Yep, I've driven the A8 4.0 (had it as a loan car...) and it is indeed an amazing car - but it's bigger than I want, isn't a good lease prospect due to the depreciation and although very economical for a car of it's size / performance, doesn't quite offer the MPG I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


If it's a co car, do check out the Audi CO2 emissions.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul,
> ...


It's a "car allowance" car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


But you have to/want to get a barge?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS all the s types we have run on our fleet have been highly problematic.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> But you have to/want to get a barge?


LOL - I would *like* a barge - I've got the TT for the weekends still remember - I want long distance no effort cruising, good looks, reasonable economy and the ability to seat 4 in comfort on the odd occasion.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> PS all the s types we have run on our fleet have been highly problematic.


*Apparently* they have improved over the years, and certainly post face lift - any recent experiences Gary?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > PS all the s types we have run on our fleet have been highly problematic.
> ...


One of my northern colleagues who loves Jags to the point of Rose-tinted specs, just had his 4.0 s type swapped out for an E320 (which BTW is a very nice car and cruise plas hauls 4 pretty well) after 6 months during which he had: a new gearbox, new aircon, various electrical problems, alarm issuses and finally a total engine failiure. His was a 04 model 'new improved'. Other colleagues ahd the earlier S types and their probelms were mainly petty, but immobilisiing, electrical issues.

I think Jag have raised their quality game, and the 2.7 diesel tests very well. However a test is not the same as running one for 75,000 miles. I spoke to our fleet manager - she sits near me - and she said that our leasng company ahve put Jag next to Alfa in the reliability and resalability stakes. This actually makes the rental payments more than for the Germans.

Most of our lot go for 525ds, 530ds, or e270cdis and e320cdis now. They are popular and 'common' for a good reason. They are good. I go for the 3 series and save some money- and it's still a good cruiser with 4 up, although the new modele is due, so probbaly not the best new but now. :wink:

However in dark metallic grey/black (to hide the Guppy Grill), I reckon an A6 3.0tdi Q would be more than just OK. I havn't driven one yet nor spoken to anyone who has, so can't really comment beyond the journo tests and impressions. But they look OK on the road - only in black though.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Gary - I really don't want to get lumbered with something that won't start on the way to / way back from some distant meeting :-/

I'll get some figures for the Mercs, BMW (yes, ok, I'll check it out  ) and the Audi over the next week or so....

Clive


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> One of my northern colleagues who loves Jags to the point of Rose-tinted specs....


PB-D by any chance Gary? I'm seeing him tomorrow...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Saab 9-5 obviously not in the same kudos as those mentioned but a fairly good car performance wise.

Lexus (or is it Lexi) is it the IS range for equivalent size?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I've got a Merc CLK 270 CDI, it goes well enough and does around 40mpg on a run and 35mpg urban. Its not as good as the BMW engine I think the 3.0 diesel unit is 6 not 4 cylinder like the merc and as a result much quieter and smoother.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Lexus (or is it Lexi) is it the IS range for equivalent size?


Is there an oil burning Lexus?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ahhhh   sorry no


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > One of my northern colleagues who loves Jags to the point of Rose-tinted specs....
> ...


No J H from the supplies team.


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

diesel lexus model should be out mid next year with the face lift is range will be the D4D engine witha few tweaks


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

sweeTT said:


> diesel lexus model should be out mid next year


Too late for me probably, but thanks for the info. Do you know which models, or will they be introducing diesel across the range?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Clive,

Would you not have another Omega? You seem to like the current one and they tend to have all the toys


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

I think it will be just the is range to start with as its the company car market. It will be euro IV to compete with the 3 series and A4 hope this helps  but if it dont then its just good info any way


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is the new A4 too small?

I know it's compact Exec, rather than exec, but I reckon you could sit four in relative comfort.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Is the new A4 too small?
> 
> I know it's compact Exec, rather than exec, but I reckon you could sit four in relative comfort.


Notably less rear leg room than the competitors in it's class.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Clive,
> 
> Would you not have another Omega? You seem to like the current one and they tend to have all the toys


Not really. Firstly I want something that as quick as the Omega, but diesel - and the Omega diesels aren't that pokey and b) I want to go for something "nicer" 

Kell, A4 could be an option in 3.0 TDi guise, and I'll probably test drive one, but I suspect rear space, as Gary suggests, would be an issue.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

Volvo S60 D5??

Even with the auto, I averaged an indicated 49mpg over 50k miles without resorting to pipe and slippers.

Engine is very refined (a friends 530d is much noisier at idle, an economy is in low 30s with auto), and has a good sporty note when pressed.

Good comfort all round.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

T_Rifles said:


> Volvo S60 D5??
> 
> Even with the auto, I averaged an indicated 49mpg over 50k miles without resorting to pipe and slippers.
> 
> ...


LOL - I don't think your 49mpg figure and the low 30's for the BMW are comparable - I'm sure the real world figures are much closer than that.

Thanks for the thought - but Volvo S60 just isn't "exec" enough in my eyes - and not sure I'm ready for a Volvo yet, despite their "new image" 

Clive


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

55JWB said:


> I've got a Merc CLK 270 CDI, it goes well enough and does around 40mpg on a run and 35mpg urban. Its not as good as the BMW engine I think the 3.0 diesel unit is 6 not 4 cylinder like the merc and as a result much quieter and smoother.


For some reason I have always thought the 270 was a 5 cyl diesel like the Volvo D5. For a 4 pot it's very smooth in the e270 cdi I last rode in.

Clive, Likewise, i am sure that the Omega diesel OEMs the BMW unit? Maybe it's the old 2.5 tds lump?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Clive, Likewise, i am sure that the Omega diesel OEMs the BMW unit? Maybe it's the old 2.5 tds lump?


But mated to the dodgy v. old 4 speed auto...

Whatver happens, my next car will not be a diesel Omega!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Clive, Likewise, i am sure that the Omega diesel OEMs the BMW unit? Maybe it's the old 2.5 tds lump?
> ...


'nuff said. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Mine's a diesel lump. 36mpg on average and prices are softening with the impending new model. Pipe and slippers optional.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't know about the new, new A4, but I looked at a previous shape one last night.

Without looking at the Beemer (hoping to do that this weekend), I sat in the back while Lisa was in the driver's seat and had plenty of room, likewise she had loads of room in the back when I sat in the driver's seat.

Nice car, and unless I can convince her otherwise, looks like our Golf will be traded in for a 130PD A4 Saloon.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Merc CLK 270 CDI, it goes well enough and does around 40mpg on a run and 35mpg urban. Its not as good as the BMW engine I think the 3.0 diesel unit is 6 not 4 cylinder like the merc and as a result much quieter and smoother.
> ...


Gary, you're correct. The 220 is a 4, the 270 is a 5 and the 320 is a 6.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Without looking at the Beemer (hoping to do that this weekend), I sat in the back while Lisa was in the driver's seat and had plenty of room, likewise she had loads of room in the back when I sat in the driver's seat.


When ScoTTy took me, SBJ and Norm out in his S4, with me sat behind Paul, there wasn't a lot of legroom to say the least - certainly wouldn't have felt happy taking fat execs out to lunch in it. (And of course they probably would have lost their lunch on the way back anyway!).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

clived said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Without looking at the Beemer (hoping to do that this weekend), I sat in the back while Lisa was in the driver's seat and had plenty of room, likewise she had loads of room in the back when I sat in the driver's seat.
> ...


Yeah - I did mean to qualify that by saying that it depends on the arrangement of people you put in the car. For us, we're only likely to have 'couples' in it. So the blokes go up front and the birds go in the back. That way it would work. I guess if you want four blokes in it, assuming they're all reasonably tall, then you're probably right, it wouldn't have the room.

Took Lou's A6 diesel out on Sat for a quick blast. That also has the 1.9PD 130 engine and I was surprised at how well it went. Stick the new 3.0 in it and it will be a flyer.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Just popped outside and sat in back of a 3.0Qa4 that I thrash from time to time :twisted: :twisted: it's actually rear _foot_ room that is challenging for me. The drivers seat was set for a medium bloke (5' 10" ish), but it is hard to get yer boots under the drivers seat when sat behind, so you have to osrt of splay them outwards, if that makes sense. That wears after a while on a longer journey. But how often do I sit in the back? Never. So I guess it's not that relevant.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

VW Passat V6 TDI or the Pheaton if budget allows :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> VW Passat V6 TDI or the Pheaton if budget allows :?


the former does not have the required cachÃ© and the latter.... come on


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Interesting day yesterday. Went to Audi, Merc and BMW dealerships.

Got a drive of the A6 3.0TDi - very quiet car, very comfy, lots of toys. Also was forced to look at the stunning dark grey metallic A8 4.0 TDi they had in the showroom. And damn it Paul is right, for the same cost as a loaded A6, there are A8 4.0 TDi's in today's Sunday Times..... :roll: :wink:

Merc didn't have ANY E class saloons except the one buried in the showroom, so I just got to have a sit in it, but not have a play as the battery was dead :? Was surprised at how "un-special" it felt - a bit clunky, a bit "old", some naff plastics. But I'm still interested in taking one on the road - although even then it's unlikely to be a 320CDi as they only have a 220CDi which the sales manager is running :?

BMW. Now, I really didn't want to like the BMW, but seeing it close up, it's kind of growing on me. I didn't arrive till 10 mins before closing time at the BMW dealership, so not time for a drive, but we talked through what I was looking for and I took a look at a 530D Sport they had in the showroom. They have their first 535D due in next week "It delivers a maximum output of 272 bhp and, more importantly, 560 Nm (413 lb ft) torque at 2,000 rpm, with 500 Nm available at just 1,500 rpm" - I'm very very afraid that when I drive this car, the "lovelyness" of the A6 won't be enough to sway me, and it'll come down to a 535D vs A8 (too big, too thirsty, too big, too thirsty, repeat....) battle.

Interestingly Audi gave me a (poor, even by what I thought were realistic expecations) trade in value for the Omega on the spot. Both Merc and BMW said they needed to make some calls to get the best price - seemed more professional to me. And Merc were sure they could do a lot better than Audi (I didn't tell BMW the trade in Audi had offered). Audi sales gut did win points back though by BEGGING me to bring my TT in and take him for a drive in it 

It's difficult this chosing a car lark! 

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Audi sales *gut* did win points back though by BEGGING me to bring my TT in and take him for a drive in it


Is that a bit harsh? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have driven the A8 4l TDI and it was a fantastic drive for motorways. I was doing 120 mph and my wife wouldn't believe it till she had a a look at the speedo. Amazing car and I am sure you will impress them more in the A8 than the 5 series(535D).


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

clived said:


> Interestingly Audi gave me a (poor, even by what I thought were realistic expecations) trade in value for the Omega on the spot. Both Merc and BMW said they needed to make some calls to get the best price - seemed more professional to me. And Merc were sure they could do a lot better than Audi (I didn't tell BMW the trade in Audi had offered).


Mirrors my experience exactly. The Audi dealer that I'd bought the TT from six months earlier was willing to give me Â£23k max provided the car was mint and any alloy scuffs, paint chips etc were professionally repaired at my expense. This was for a 225 TTC with all the options including special order paint and tracker with 6k miles on the clock.

Merc dealer made a couple of calls, asked me what I expected for the car and gave me Â£25k for the TT and Â£4.5k off the Merc. He wanted to work with me to reach a deal that we were both happy with. He'll get my business again as a result.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, here's a little twist...

It turns out I do get a fuel card again after all.... but I'm now really into the idea of the BMW 535d.... anyone think of anything better (given my requirements, which include long range) to spend Â£40K on, diesel or otherwise?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

XJ6 3l V6 27mpg combined
X-type Sovereign with the works
Merc E320 Avantgarde 28.5mpg combined


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> So, here's a little twist...
> 
> It turns out I do get a fuel card again after all.... anyone think of anything better to spend Â£40K on, diesel or otherwise?


M3?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> M3?


I know where you are coming from on this - I've already been through M3, S4 etc. but I need to keep slapping myself and chanting "range and comfort, range and comfort" and of course keep in mind that I already have a "fun" car 

Clive


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Used RS6? If not, I still think the 535D sounds like a cracker. You want something that feels different to your TT, or you'll never use it!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just tried putting in diesel and Â£35,000 to Â£50,000 into Autotrader's new cars and this is the list it returned:

Range Rover.
X5
XC90
Land Cruiser.

No 'cars' as such at all.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Just tried putting in diesel and Â£35,000 to Â£50,000 into Autotrader's new cars and this is the list it returned:
> 
> Range Rover.
> X5
> ...


Autotrader? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah - and clicked on the 'new' button. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

clived said:


> I might be doing a lot more private mileage soon, so am thinking about changing the gas guzzling Omega 3.2 V6 (which was only ever meant to be a "temporary" car anyway...) for a diesel exec of some desription.
> 
> The obvious candidates are:
> 
> ...


The A6 is pants, had one last week for two days puffs and pants without getting anywhere.

530d is cracking car, i even liked the looks after a while. i really enjoyed this car.

Not tried any of the others.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've ordered something..... I'll start a new post later!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Yeah - and clicked on the 'new' button. [smiley=stupid.gif]


Really? And there's me thinking that you were suggesting searching for a used 535d on there. :roll:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> BMW. Now, I really didn't want to like the BMW, but seeing it close up, it's kind of growing on me. I didn't arrive till 10 mins before closing time at the BMW dealership, so not time for a drive, but we talked through what I was looking for and I took a look at a 530D Sport they had in the showroom. They have their first 535D due in next week "It delivers a maximum output of 272 bhp and, more importantly, 560 Nm (413 lb ft) torque at 2,000 rpm, with 500 Nm available at just 1,500 rpm" - I'm very very afraid that when I drive this car, the "lovelyness" of the A6 won't be enough to sway me, and it'll come down to a 535D vs A8 (too big, too thirsty, too big, too thirsty, repeat....) battle.


You posted that on the 31st Oct, and on the 9th of Nov you've ordered something. So is it the 535D ? :wink:

On paper is a cracking bit of kit and about as close to an M diesel as BMW will ever make. It's on my shortlist for next car, so would be interested in your thoughts and experiences, even if I'm wrong and you've plumped for the 4 rings instead!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

See my new post Steve.... but no, it hasn't got four rings on it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - and clicked on the 'new' button. [smiley=stupid.gif]
> ...


Well there was a 'very tidy, runner' on there for Â£850...


----------

